# 2 of our wedding photos :)



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I thought since this is the off topic section I'd post up two photos that our photographer gave us recently. We got married at the end of August so here goes:

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely looking lady. Congrats


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very nice pictures! :thumb:

Your wife looks lovely.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

2nd picture is excellent, grooms pose in the first is a bit well......., but that is a lovly gal you got there


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Second pic is a cracker :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats.

Is that a massive door, or are you two teeny weeny people?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Is that a massive door, or are you two teeny weeny people?


lol it's a massive door, i'm 6ft 2 so its a big door!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice photos! Your mrs isnt bad either... congrats!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

You got married in a field, original ill give you that. :thumb:

Serious tho, congrats and nice photos too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your new wife, cracking photos.

Nothing like a roll in the hay to consummate a marriage 

Gary


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top pictures


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pictures matey, congrats :thumb:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

don't like your pose in the first pic, sorry. 2nd pic is nice


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Lovely - congrats :thumb:

To be honest though, a mixture of the two piccys would be the best! Looking at the second one, I just thought, "Why would you be in that place like that, dressed like that, doing just that..?". Of course it's staged for the Wedding Album, but as result, to me it just looks... well... 'staged'


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Many congratulations.

Like the second pic. But why are you standing so far away from each other in the first pic?

Chris.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:thumb:clarky you look fab together. get that 2nd pic blown up its shockingly nice. congrats to you both. and i hope your life is full and plentyful. dont spend to long on yer honeymoon as yer car needs a wash. nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I like what he has done there Clarke, you must have had a good 'tog. How many shots did you end up having for yourselves? I know the wedding norm is to take about a thousand so there must have been plenty choice!

Well done to you both:thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Photographer should be shot . First shot has nothing going for it . Who shot the second as its great ?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

The second shot in the field is absolutely fantastic! 

Congratulations to you both! :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I need to get my priorities sorted this was some of ours


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Tabbs said:


> I need to get my priorities sorted this was some of ours


LMFAO!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

rob750 said:


> Photographer should be shot . First shot has nothing going for it . Who shot the second as its great ?


Both taken by the same photographer.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics, wife is pretty too :thumb:


----------

